# Where is the php [sybase-ct] use flag? [Solved]

## KWhat

Exactly what the title says.  For some reason that use flag will not enable on my system. It does not even display as an option in equery u php.Last edited by KWhat on Thu Nov 12, 2015 3:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ShadowCat8

I have it showing in my /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc along with the regular "sybase" USE flag.  But, I also do not get it with "equery u php".  In fact, check *this* out:

```
tech8 ~ # equery h sybase-ct

 * Searching for USE flag sybase-ct ... 

tech8 ~ # equery h sybase   

 * Searching for USE flag sybase ... 

tech8 ~ # 
```

So, it seems that we have nothing that uses either of the sybase USE flags.

----------

## Ant P.

You need an old version of PHP, and you need to be on x86/amd64, for that use flag to be available.

----------

## KWhat

For some reason this use flag is masked. Adding 

```
-sybase-ct
```

 to /etc/portage/profile/use.mask resolves the issue.  Yes that 

```
-sybase-ct
```

  is not a typo.

----------

